# Custom build: Neil Gardiner



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a new build underway, by Neil Gardiner, of Shedden Ontario. Here is Neils website if you'd like more info on his guitars:

Neil Gardiner Guitars


I've followed all of Neils builds over on another forum, and I contacted him a while back to say that I was interested in getting one of his guitars. Neil sent me pictures of the back and sides sets that he has in his shop. I liked the Hormigo set that he had, and after some digging around on the Interwebz, I decided to go with that. Neils description is as follows: "Hormigo. This stuff just rings like crazy. They make Marimbas out of this wood and they call it the wood that sings". You can see lovely sapwood on the Hormigo back and sides.

I asked for Neils suggestion for a matching topwood and he recommended a nice Alaskan Yellow Cedar that he had. The only other thing I asked for was a laminated neck because I love the look of laminated neck guitars and I've never owned one. I also asked Neil to leave the neck dimensions on the chunkier side as I find the neck to be too skinny on most modern acoustics that I've tried. I was going to go with his parlor size guitar but I decided on his blues model. I currently have a Larrivee OM and a Breedlove dread so this will be the smallest guitar in my stable.

I think thats pretty much it. Neil suggested Mango for the binding, which you can see below. He just sent me some pics of the current status: the sides are bent. The top and back have been thicknessed and glued together. And the rosette is in place.

Specs:
13 fret Blues
Regular scale 25.5"
Hormigo Back and sides
Alaskan Yellow Cedar top
Madagascar Rosewood fretboard and bridge
Mango binding
Schatten HST installed
Mahogany neck with laminations
Nut width 1 3/4"
Spacing at bridge 2 1/4"


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

That should be very nice when it is done. I also would go with the larger neck as that would "fit" me better.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

So I am curious as to why you went with a 13 fretter and can you give body dimensions for the upper and lower bout and how deep are you going to go with. This is my first hear of Neils builds so keep us informed.ship


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That's who's name I couldn't remember! I've met Neil, very nice guy. He had an acoustic that was discounted; unfortunately I didn't have the money. He does some great work, enjoy!


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

His guitars are very unique and quite reasonably priced ... I've been curious about his stuff for a while but have never had a chance to try one out. 
You've made some nice wood choices, I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I haven't updated this thread in a while. Here are the most recent pics. Neck isn't actually attached to the body yet - he just put them together for the pictures. When the neck is attached it'll be off to the finisher before going back to Neil again.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Wow.
That's seriously awesome!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Handsome looking guitar. I love the back. Please start updating more frequently as this looks like a very interesting build. One question, is there some tonal advantage that the 13 fretter has over the 12? (please don't say one more fret to the body.)


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

He makes three body sizes: concert (14 frets), blues (13 frets) and parlor (12 frets). I already have a Larrivee OM size so I wanted something a little smaller, but maybe not as small as a parlor. That's why I chose the 13 fret blues model.

http://www.tt-group.com/models.html

Here are some more shots thats he's sent as the build has gone on. Neil is very good about communicating details and making sure that the customer is well informed. I"m looking forward to seeing it with the finish on the neck and body. I'll post more pictures as I get them.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

All joined up now and with frets. One more sanding and then its off to the finisher:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Body and neck are now back from the finishing guy. Neil is starting on the final construction - shouldn't be long now!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

The back and binding are simply killer. This is going to be one sweet guitar.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

This is absolutely beautiful! I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Intrepid said:


> One question, is there some tonal advantage that the 13 fretter has over the 12?


The bridge location relative to the x-brace and lower bout affects tone. The bridge is more forward (closer to the waist) on a 14 fret (generally a tighter sound), back a bit more on a 13, and back farther yet on a 12 (generally looser sound). So on a similarly built guitar, a 13 is somewhere between a 12 and 14.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

13 frets to the body is becoming more popular. There's a local builder doing some too, and I've played one that was very nice.

Looking forward to finished photos.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

My Guitar arrived a few weeks ago - updating the thread with pics. Loving it so far. I wanted to wait until I'd had the chance to listen to someone else playing, and it passed that test with flying colours. Even though its a smaller body size, it seems to be the same physical depth as my Dreadnought guitar. Maybe thats why the bass response is so strong. I'm waiting a while until the "newness" of the strings dies down a little before fairly comparing it to my other guitars. But so far I'm delighted with it. I'll probably get around to putting up some sound samples of it - haven't done it yet.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

She is most definitely a beauty. As the old saying goes "if she plays as well as she looks" you've got a winner. Congratulations.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Not sure how I missed this post again bagpipe she sure came out looking really nice and if it plays as she looks well you have got yourself a winner. Make sure you come back in about a month and let us all know how the sound is.ship


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow, that turned out beautiful! Congrats and have many years of enjoyment!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

*How did I miss this thread?*

Wow, congrats on the beautiful build!

The inlays and wood choices are superb to look at!

I'm interested in this, or the parlor size.
They're reasonably priced too!


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi bagpipe,



bagpipe said:


> My Guitar arrived a few weeks ago - updating the thread with pics. Loving it so far. I wanted to wait until I'd had the chance to listen to someone else playing, and it passed that test with flying colours. Even though its a smaller body size, it seems to be the same physical depth as my Dreadnought guitar. Maybe thats why the bass response is so strong. I'm waiting a while until the "newness" of the strings dies down a little before fairly comparing it to my other guitars. But so far I'm delighted with it. I'll probably get around to putting up some sound samples of it - haven't done it yet.


Congratulations on a unique and stunning instrument. And thanks for taking us through the journey.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lovely. What a blast it is to get a custom acoustic!

Enjoy!

Peace, Mooh.


----------

